# Tampon survival guide



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry if you are offended but there was some good stuff her if you are ever in the woods and this is all you can find.

http://swiftwaterrescue.com/feed/


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

They work for fire starter also. Carry it in your four wheeler, motorcycle or truck. You can dip it in gas and it will burn to start even damp kindling.


----------



## muleylove (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow this is awesome! I think I'll stick a few in my husbands pack wait for him to find them and then show him this


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Who added the motorcycle hyperlink to my post? If you are not logged in, the word motorcycle is a link. If that is what is going to happen to my posts, I will not post any more.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> Who added the motorcycle hyperlink to my post? If you are not logged in, the word motorcycle is a link. If that is what is going to happen to my posts, I will not post any more.


Well that's no good.

I have gone back through all the entries in the Administration Log and can not find a change made to your post, or anything in this thread, by the Administration.

The Administration Log documents all actions made by UWN board aministrators and/or moderators.

.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't think there has been a high school athletic medical training kit with out one in it since the late 60"s. Pretty good at stuffing up a bloody nose.


----------

